# Betta Drawing



## actbillie27 (Sep 7, 2010)

This is my very first Betta Drawing of my little guy Martini


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very great drawing! But I think this belongs in the Betta art section.


----------



## actbillie27 (Sep 7, 2010)

i realized that after i had posted it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll move it.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Very good! I know from experience it can be a pain to get a betta's body down, and you've got it down very well! Even the eyes xDD


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

XD He looks like he just got caught with his fin in the cookie jar, super cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice drawing!


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

thats so coool


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice one!!


----------

